# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Footballers Wives: Extra Time . . .

## Emmak2005

What did everyone think about the later edition of footballers wives. I think they made the right decision to just screen 1/2 hour episodes, because when it's an hour, it's too fast paced for my liking. And especially with new things, such as this spin-off you need time to adjust to the characters and storylines available. Your thoughts and comments on tonight episode - without giving spoilers ofcourse would be very much appreciated.  :Cheer:  



EDIT: image removed




Ben Richards (Bruno Milligan) is cute

----------


## Meh

> What did everyone think about the later edition of footballers wives. I think they made the right decision to just screen 1/2 hour episodes, because when it's an hour, it's too fast paced for my liking. And especially with new things, such as this spin-off you need time to adjust to the characters and storylines available. Your thoughts and comments on tonight episode - without giving spoilers ofcourse would be very much appreciated.  
> 
> Ben Richards (Bruno Milligan) is cute


Can you please make sure that big images are put in the dedicated pictures forum. Please be considerate to users not on broadband.

Thanks
Mordor

----------


## Behemoth

I liked it but I don't like Tanya's sister. I think she is a poor replacement for good ol' Tanya!

----------


## luna_lovegood

I'm undecided a the moment. I'm a bit confused because will we need to watch extra time if we want to understand the next series? What will the people who don't have sky do?!

I heard that the finale episode was cut for celebrity love island, so maybe they were just showing showing the footage in extra time, but the again it showed amber with tanya's sister in the preview for next week so now i'm confused again argh!

----------


## Rach33

I haven't seen it yet watching it 2 nite at 11.10 but as for last nites episode I can't believe ITV axed half an hour of the finale to screen more Love Island how crap is that

----------


## Behemoth

If I was ITV, I would have cancelled Love Island to show the full ep of Footballers' Wives.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i didnt like it as much as footballers wives. i thought the new peopel were bad actors & actresses.  :Thumbsdown:   it got a bit confussing. its ok but i prefur footballers wives myself.

----------


## Behemoth

> i didnt like it as much as footballers wives. i thought the new peopel were bad actors & actresses.   it got a bit confussing. its ok but i prefur footballers wives myself.


 Footballers' Wives is definatley better but this show is good for the withdrawal symptons now that it's ended.

----------


## ~Sooz~

> I'm undecided a the moment. I'm a bit confused because will we need to watch extra time if we want to understand the next series? What will the people who don't have sky do?!
> 
> I heard that the finale episode was cut for celebrity love island, so maybe they were just showing showing the footage in extra time, but the again it showed amber with tanya's sister in the preview for next week so now i'm confused again argh!


Luna, I couldn't agree more - I said exactly the same thing to my mate the other day - if you don't have sky or don't watch extra time, will the next season make sense??   Seems a bit strange to me and how many loose ends were left hanging at the end of the series?  Strange.

----------


## luna_lovegood

> Luna, I couldn't agree more - I said exactly the same thing to my mate the other day - if you don't have sky or don't watch extra time, will the next season make sense??   Seems a bit strange to me and how many loose ends were left hanging at the end of the series?  Strange.



Yeah I guess we will just havw to wait and see. Yesterday I was thinking about those those two twins that are supposed to be Bruno's.....are they just gonna stay in Extra time or are they going to be in the new series of FW next year. If they are not then they will have to find away of writing them out of it at the end of the extra time series. 
They can't just start the new series of FW and just pretend he doesn't have them.   :Ponder:

----------


## Debs

> I liked it but I don't like Tanya's sister. I think she is a poor replacement for good ol' Tanya!


definately osiris. having tanya in it would have been much better i really thought she was going to turn up in it!!  and she didnt end up buying the club. 

there were times though when i thought ooh look she has the same sort of mannerisms as tanya! espeically some of the way she said stuff

----------


## luna_lovegood

> definately osiris. having tanya in it would have been much better i really thought she was going to turn up in it!!  and she didnt end up buying the club. 
> 
> there were times though when i thought ooh look she has the same sort of mannerisms as tanya! espeically some of the way she said stuff



Yeah she was definately a Tanya clone and that other guy looked like Frank. I have a feeling they are jsut gonig to try and recreate that Tanya - frank relationship, she looked like she was gonna seduce him.

----------


## Debs

yeah i agree she just as money grabbing as her sister!! must be a family trait!! hope she dosennt bump this one off!!

----------


## luna_lovegood

sorry about my spelling on the last post, I was typing too quickly!
Anyone know how many episodes there will be of extra time?

If she bumps him off I'll be dissapointed, I don't want them to start repeating storylines......it will go like Startrek! argh!
I do think they should end footballers wives when it is on a high rather than a low, so I hope there's only one more - as much as I do love it I just don't want it to drag on and get cancelled!

----------


## pint200

Well it might drag a bit as there will be 12 episodes of extra time, i think its quite good though, only problem is when the actual things comes back where will it start off from where extra time finished or where the original program finished???

----------


## eastenders mad

i think the orginal programme has finshed on itv and on itv2 it is extra time.
but i think they should put it on Itv because there is nothing on a Thursday anymore on Itv and if it it was on there it will be easy to watch.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

I think footies wives extra time is great and i like Anika and prefer her to Tanya

----------


## willsmummy

I dont like Anika, and I don't like Gary. He's creepy.

----------


## sheilamarie

i   :Heart:   seb and Yaz as a coupel what do you guys think   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Lennie

Seb and Yas was ok - got to see a another side to Seb

I did like Rees - i thought FW would make him and Lucy have an attraction for one another or an affair

----------

